# Senimoni Slimdown :-0



## senimoni (Jun 5, 2004)

Just wanted to start a journal while I still have the nerve to do it. I'll be journaling my diet and w/o here for atleast 12 weeks. Tomorrow I start AGAIN 

I have a really bad habit of having an all or none attitude so if I cheat I quit, if I don't w/o, I cheat, really bad cycle, so I'm going to try to be more lenient on myself in that sense. Ideally I would be doing TP's Carb Cycling but I won't label my diet as such b/c I'm sure my version won't exactly follow it as prescribed. Suffice it to say that I plan to cycle carbs and cals and leave it at that.

As far as weight training I have lifted before but its been in spurts off and on for last 8 years (jeez I'm old) So I plan on lifting in the BFL style 12/10/8/6/12/12 at least for now. I have shoulder and lower back issues so I will have to be very careful of that.


Beginning Stats:
Height 5'2" (hopefully this will increase a few inches  )
Weight 159.7 lbs


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

GREAT Idea!!! super way to keeo on track and motivation from others! 
Best of luck!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2004)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Just wanted to start a journal while I still have the nerve to do it. I'll be journaling my diet and w/o here for atleast 12 weeks. Tomorrow I start AGAIN


Good idea 

Journals are great for accountability.  You feel obligated to update them daily whether its good or bad.  It also provides a good way to monitor your progress


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

> Journals are great for accountability. You feel obligated to update them daily whether its good or bad. It also provides a good way to monitor your progress


----------



## senimoni (Jun 5, 2004)

Saturday June 5th - Diet

Meal 1
1:30 PM - Leptigen
2:00 PM - Tuna, Sesathin

Meal 2
4:30 PM - Leptigen
5:00 PM - 1/2 package Smoked Tuna,1/4 cup Navy Beans, Sesathin

7:15 - 8:15 Gym

Meal 3
8:30 PM - 1/2 package Smoked Tuna


- OKay so I woke up today way later than planned I love to sleep  



-No veggies today b/c I have none, I'm on my way to the store tonight. I weighed myself today at the gym and was suprised to see that I am not the fat ass I thought I was, I'm at 159.7 I was guessing I was closer to 170 but I'm not complaining.

Workout - Upper Body

Chest

Hammer BP
12x50 -
7x60 -
7x60 -
5x70 = 
8x40 -
FM(Freemotion Cable) Fly
10x12 =

Shoulders

Upright Row
12x20 =
10x25 =
8x30 = 
6x40 = 
12x20=
Reverse Fly (#46)
12x30
8x30 (I did 2 sets b/c on the first one I didn't have the Range of Motion thing set correctly)

Back

Wide Grip Pull Down (Modular Lat)
12x40 = 
10x50 =
8x60  =
4x80 + 2x70 - (I need gloves, couldn't hold the bar)
12x40 =
Seated Cable Row(#86)
12x?50? (Forgot to write it down, I'm guessing 50)

*I don't like pull downs or pull ups they hurt my shoulder but pulldowns are workable if I narrow my grip


Biceps

DB Curls
12x10 =
7x12.5 -
8x0 (skipped)
6x15 = 
12x0 (skipped)

Hammer Curls
7x12.5

*Okay don't laugh at my weights, I'm such a weakling  and i got tired


Triceps

Seated Tricep Press
12x45 +
10x60 =
8x67.5 =
7x75 +
12x45 =
Tricep Rope Pushdown
8x2plates


----------



## senimoni (Jun 5, 2004)

Questions:

I want to take a fiber supplement/ colon cleanse product but you need to take it morning and night and I'm not sure if that will conflict with the sesathin and leptigen timing.

I know I should have 5-6 meals a day but I tend to sleep alot (depression) so should I eat all the meals regarding how many hours I'm awake or just eat every 3 or so waking hours? I would assume if I sleep more than normal than my BMR is probably less than calculated. Or am I overthinking it?

*I wonder if I'm doing the Tricep Press correctly should I keep my elbows back, if so it sorta hikes up my shoulders on the up portion, or sometimes I let my elbows flare out to the sides on the up portion??

*On the upright row, same sorta thing do the elbows stay straight up or do you bend you wrists a little at the top of the movement and let the elbows go up and to the side....if that makes sense...I need to do some research.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 6, 2004)

Can't seem to figure out how to edit so I will just add here.





			
				senimoni said:
			
		

> Saturday June 5th - Diet
> 
> Meal 1
> 1:30 PM - Leptigen
> ...


----------



## senimoni (Jun 6, 2004)

Sunday June 6th


Diet
Meal 1
2:00 PM - Leptigen

Meal 2
6:00 PM - 1/4 Cup Navy Beans, 3ozs Tuna
7:00 Gym

Meal 3
11:00 Leptigen 
11:30 5oz. Smoked Tuna, Sesathin

Meal 4
2:00 AM 1/2 cup Navy Beans, Sesathin


Workout - Lower Body

*Hams*
SLDL
12xBar
9xB+10
5xB+10
10xBar​Leg Curls
12x50

​*Calves*

Seated Raises
12xBody 
10x25
8x35
8x45+
12x45+​Donkey
12x90
​*Quads*

FM Hack Squat
12x60+
10x80+
8x100+
6x120+
12x70=​Leg Press
12x90++
​*ABS*

Roman Chair
6
10
5​Cable Crunch
10x20
10x30

​**Today did not go quite as planned on the diet front, it should have been a high carb day ...and I didn't eat for 4 hours after my w/o :-(  The good news is the gym felt really good today, even w/o the extra carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> I want to take a fiber supplement/ colon cleanse product but you need to take it morning and night and I'm not sure if that will conflict with the sesathin and leptigen timing.
> 
> ...


I hope that helps


----------



## senimoni (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool thanks for the link, will check that out asap.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Where are you?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL - The edit button stops working so I was waiting until the end of the day but thanks for checking.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 7, 2004)

Monday June 7 - Diet

Meal 1 
12:30 PM
- Leptigen, Protein Shake, Sesathin

Meal 2 
4:00 PM
- Chicken, Sesathin
Meal 3
9:00 PM
 - Leptigen, Tuna

Meal 4
1:45 AM
 - Chicken, Sesathin, Lentils

No workout today - the plan was sprints, but I can't really walk right now so I thought it better to save myself for tennis tomorrow. Does that sound like an excuse .....yeah it is.  And in the spirit of honesty I found some starburst in my pocket and I ate 4 of them :-(


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Ah..don't worry about the starburst.  If you find anymore, please send them my way!

Good Luck on your journey!


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Well Day 4 and still no pop!! Yay me, I'm such a coca cola fein (sp?). I'm even avoiding diet pop b/c I really want to get rid of the cravings.  I even had a moment of weekness after the starburst where I wanted to go and get some pop or more sweets but I didn't.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Good for you 

Did you get my email?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

No I didn't, I was a little worried ie...do I look that bad, and you haven't even seen the trouble areas yet   Hopefully today, I need someone to take them for me, or if I can figure out the timer on my camera.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Worried?  I sent you an email yesterday shortly after you sent it to me.

You have nothing to be worried about!!  You are doing great and you don't look bad AT ALL!!!!  You look good!  Nice legs   Once you get those other pics send them along.  No worries, you will get to your goal.  The first step is resisting the temptations.  Once you've mastered that is gets easier as you go.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi, I checked my bulk email it was sent there, not sure why though, thats strange.
Thanks for the compliment but like I said, you haven't seen the worse yet. 85% of my extra fat is smack dead in my stomach, the rest is neck, back. I always joke that I have a fat back........(sorta like the pork fat back) guess its an inside joke b/c it doesn't really seem that funny as I type it now


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

You shouldn't be ashamed of your body. You will reach your goal 1 step at a time.   Just don't give in or give up.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Ohh, I almost forgot, when I got home last night and had my last meal, about 5-10 minutes later I got like really really hot and sweaty and almost lightheaded, it was wierd. I just went to bed. Every heard of anything like that?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

What did you eat?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Chicken, Sesathin, Lentils


Lentils are soo good too!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

It was probably the lentils.  Sometimes carbs can produce a thermogenic effect when you are dieting.  Do you always eat carbs at bedtime?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah I try to b/c, I wake up in the middle of the night and raid the fridge if I don't, or so it seems, do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

If its working for so that you don't raid the fridge then by all means continue. 

As long as you are in a caloric deficit it doesn't matter much anyway.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Tuesday June 09

8:30 AM - Lentils/Applesauce -overslept missed my protein
9:00 AM - Tennis
10:30 AM - Banana
10:30 AM - 11:30 - More Tennis
12:45 PM - Leptigen, Sesathin, Lentils, PShake
Nap 
5:00 PM Tuna
9:00 PM Tuna
2:30 AM Pshake, Lept, Sesathin (planned)


Had so much fun playing tennis today even though I lost, drunk tons of water, but I must have sweated it all out b/c I didn't even go to the bathroom.  Rollerblading and Upperbody tommorow. Tennis Thursday and Friday and lift Friday Saturday.


----------



## senimoni (Jun 9, 2004)

Wednesday June 9th

*Ok I'm officially addicted to Lentils. I wasn't well prepared today so I didn't get any of my supplements in.  On a good note, I found a check I had not cashed (and I'm broke with a Capital B) so I can get some real food this week.

Meal 1 - P.Shake + udo
Meal 2  - Tuna + Lentil
Meal 3 - Tuna + Lentil
Meal 4 - Zone Perfect Bar (not ideal) + Coke - I fell off the wagon. 

- And to top off the horrible diet I forgot my meticulously packed bag at home so I will have to do Tennis and Lift tomorrow to catch up.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Where are you?


----------

